# Smoktech Guardian E-Pipe 3



## 6ghost9 (13/1/16)

I dont know about you guys but for a big guy with a big beard....Yes it could be me.... This is what I have been looking for! I LOVE IT AND I MUST HAVE ONE








http://www.smoktech.com/kit/guardian-iii-kit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## acorn (13/1/16)

Great Find...
18650 battery, dual coil RBA, 5ml Tank - now they have my attention

*Will definately be a more social acceptable mod for the uninformed masses out there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/16)

Beyond stunning. Must have!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/1/16)

Maybe it's just me but I think this is the ugliest thing I've seen all year  If you don't already suffer from OCD I'm sure this thing will make sure you get it

The Guardian II was a work of art even though it was a bit underpowered, I think they dropped the ball on this new one in the looks department.

Edit: On the other hand, it would make for a great gearknob when it packs up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cave Johnson (13/1/16)

I like this


----------



## johan (13/1/16)

There is only one e-Pipe, and that one is manufactured by LimeLight:

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/1/16)

johan said:


> There is only one e-Pipe, and that one is manufactured by LimeLight:
> 
> View attachment 43086​


Definitely one of the most beautiful things I've seen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (14/1/16)

http://www.gearbest.com/mod-kits/pp_299940.html


----------



## Silver (14/1/16)

Nice find @6ghost9 - thanks for sharing

Had to do lots of scrolling and reading on that link to find out the battery size supported
I think they should have marketed that aspect right up front 

18650 battery is a win - more usable than the 18500 models mostly available that I have seen.

With temp control - and a puff counter!! 

This is cool


----------



## 6ghost9 (14/1/16)

Silver said:


> Nice find @6ghost9 - thanks for sharing
> 
> Had to do lots of scrolling and reading on that link to find out the battery size supported
> I think they should have marketed that aspect right up front
> ...



To be honest I normally go through fasttechs daily arrivals everyday to keep up to date with the new things that are coming out. And I stumbled across it!



kimbo said:


> http://www.gearbest.com/mod-kits/pp_299940.html



What is their turnaround times on items? Any better than fasttechs shipping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/16)

6ghost9 said:


> To bee honest I normally go through fasttechs daily arrivals everyday to keep up to date with the new things that are coming out. And I stumbled across it!
> 
> 
> 
> What is their turnaround times on items? Any better than fasttechs shipping?



Well stumbled then 
Hehe


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)

6ghost9 said:


> What is their turnaround times on items? Any better than fasttechs shipping?



Fasttech sucks noogies at the moment... stuff they show in stock isn't...they are big fat porky tellers!


----------



## 6ghost9 (14/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fasttech sucks noogies at the moment... stuff they show in stock isn't...they are big fat porky tellers!



The last thing I ordered was a bunch of drip tips that took over 2 months to get here. I am very hesitant to use them again. I would actually love to know if any vendors are planning on bringing these in


----------



## Silver (14/1/16)

6ghost9 said:


> The last thing I ordered was a bunch of drip tips that took over 2 months to get here. I am very hesitant to use them again. I would actually love to know if any vendors are planning on bringing these in



Hi @6ghost9 
Please start a new thread in the "who has stock" forum to ask vendors to respond 
They won't reply here because this is the general forum.


----------



## shabbar (14/1/16)

MICRO TFV4 , I like !


----------



## Chukin'Vape (14/1/16)

Back to this SMOK Pipe - I think the problem for me would be how it has no way to stand, it will always chill on its side - that would kill me!


----------



## stevie g (14/1/16)

Looks like a hockey stick lol. Seriously though I think it looks nice and the battery+tank system make it probably the most effective E-Pipe yet.


----------



## Nightwalker (14/1/16)

I'm taking one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

Available here at R1500.00

Seems the Micro R2 RBA core is not included in the kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (4/2/16)

Andre said:


> Available here at R1500.00
> 
> Seems the Micro R2 RBA core is not included in the kit.



Unfortunately even according the Smok's website. 

"( Micro R2 RBA core not included in this kit. Customers who desire it can purchase separately. )"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Back to this SMOK Pipe - I think the problem for me would be how it has no way to stand, it will always chill on its side - that would kill me!


From this picture (flat bottom) it actually looks as if it might chill the right way up. Temptation!


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/2/16)

Andre said:


> From this picture (flat bottom) it actually looks as if it might chill the right way up. Temptation!



Looks like it with the flat surface on the battery venting. Well spotted.


----------



## Greyz (4/2/16)

Ohhhhh I likes! Found it cheaper HERE 
If shipping is the same as the TFv4 I got from them then add $8.95. Took 3 weeks to arrive at my post office.
Works out to less than a grand 

/Now to convince my SO how much I need this!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

